# Come chat!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

i noticed that the chat is getting increasingly slow lately. whats up people? i think we need to schedule times and themes and such to make it a bit more fun and interesting and to get people to come in. what do you guys think?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm down. It gets a little lonely in there sometimes


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's the link, stop by sometime guys and gals! http://www.fishforums.com/forum/chat/


----------

